# Emotional state portraits.



## BeatOven (May 23, 2012)

What are those intimate yet prying emotional compositions that pin point extraordinary emotional states so well for you? Which ones hit you hardest? Aggressive, joyous, sadness, regretting, awing, endearing, ect... What are some of the most conveying, provoking, or revealing compositions you love and you want to tell us about?

Here could be a way to further understand my thinking through two completely contrasting emotional portraits that i love so much.











What do you think?


----------

